# What game was that??



## Sam (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't know if this game came standard, but it was on like windows 3.1 or 95... 

It was really simple: there were two balls bouncing around, and you had to cut the area they were bouncing in by clicking the curser. half of the line would be blue and the other half would be red. If a ball ran into the blue half, the blue half would dissapear, same with the red. If either (or both) halves made it to the edge of the box without one of the bouncing balls hitting it, it would cut the box. If there was no balls in the half that was cut away, it would dissapear. The object of the game was to get a certain % of the box cut away, and as soon as you did, you moved up a level - which added another ball.

Do you guys remember this game? What was it called?

My sister and I have been trying to remember for like days.


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh I can't remember the name. I had it on a cell phone about ten years ago. Now it's going to drive me crazy too!


----------



## Carol (Sep 22, 2006)

It was called JezzBall.  

It was a game made by Microsoft and, among other places, it was on Microsoft Best of Windows' Entertainment Pack.  

Helluva lot of fun to play  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JezzBall


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 22, 2006)

That's it! Thanks for keeping me sane.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 22, 2006)

I still have a copy of it, and I play it every so often.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 22, 2006)

One of my former roommates was totally hooked on Jezzball.  She hogged the PC most every night, and played it for hours.  I was very happy when she finally got her own computer.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2006)

thank you!!!

But the wiki article was talking about the fact that there were a lot of wanna be jezzballs which you had to pay for more levels...

Kacey, could you email me a copy?


----------



## Kacey (Sep 22, 2006)

Sam said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> But the wiki article was talking about the fact that there were a lot of wanna be jezzballs which you had to pay for more levels...
> 
> Kacey, could you email me a copy?


Yes, but you'll have to PM me with a direct email address.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks!  I had FreeCell, but not the others... gives me something to do while I recover - being sick is boring.  I could do my homework, but I'm having a little trouble concentrating.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 22, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> You're welcome.    I also found an old copy of Microsoft Arcade; I don't think you can get it anywhere, I think.  It also has Jezzball, Rodent, and Ski - along with five classic arcade games: Asteroid, Battle Zone, Centipede, Missile Command, and Tempest.  File is in Zip format...



Oooh... Centipede... I am in trouble now...


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 22, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Oooh... Centipede... I am in trouble now...


 
Y'know what...you also have plenty of time to make a run at Bushidomartialarts' Tetris score...  :uhyeah:


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 22, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> How about I save y'all the trouble and attach it to this post?
> 
> The file is in zipped format.  Not only does it have Jezzball, it includes seven other games: Blackjack, Cruel, Freecell, Klotski, Rodent, Ski, and TaiPei.
> 
> Have fun!  :ultracool



Loved Jezz Ball, and Cruel.  Thanks...

Do you happen to know where I could get a copy of La Belle Lucie, I believe it was called?  It was on on of the earlier versions of Windows too.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Kacey (Sep 22, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> Y'know what...you also have plenty of time to make a run at Bushidomartialarts' Tetris score...  :uhyeah:



I could... if I could concentrate long enough to get there - fever tends to really mess with my ability to do anything for a long time.  That must be why I've been half-sleeping through a variety of movies today.


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 22, 2006)

Sigung86 said:


> Loved Jezz Ball, and Cruel. Thanks...
> 
> Do you happen to know where I could get a copy of La Belle Lucie, I believe it was called? It was on on of the earlier versions of Windows too.
> 
> ...


 
 it is based on Qix, a classic arcade game from the early 80s.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qix


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry folks, had to delete the attachments due to a concern on copyrights.

Even though the programs aren't available to buy anywhere, they still haven't been released AFAIK to the general public. Considering the bank account of the holder is a few billion bucks larger than mine, I gotta err on the safe side.

Do a Google search on the phrase "Abandonware", and whatever title you are looking for. Might help you out.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 22, 2006)

Sam, go to google.com and search for "jezzball clone" and it will pull up countless sites that offer free downloads and online plays of the game.

AoG


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont want a clone I want the real thing lol


----------

